# Hello from Michigan! :D



## Kayla.Mice (Jul 7, 2015)

I''ve always been interested in genetics, leading me to love the idea of breeding animals.  I decided upon mice and am now just starting up. I haven't bought any mice yet, but have all of the supplies necessary (Gotta love having a science teacher as a dad) I'm now familiarizing myself with all of the genetic variables with mice (or at least the most common) Thanks for the read!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, Kayla, and welcome! Hope you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello there


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you found the forum! There are a few breeders in MI, plus a goodly few in other local states. There's also a show coming up in WI at the end of the month, so you have oodles of opportunities to get started with mice from other breeders!


----------

